
First Successful Starhopper Hop - ninjamayo
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1154629726914220032
======
_ph_
Great to see the continous progress on the Starship project. This was only a
small hop but an important test as a step to the real flight tests, which
might be only days or a few weeks away, if no problem sends them back to the
drawing board for an important component. The most critical part right now
would be the real-life performance and behavior of the new raptor engines.

~~~
ninjamayo
According to Elon Musk next week we will see 200m hops. Exciting stuff!!

------
foxyv
Best Youtube video of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg71lUolnqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg71lUolnqc)

The footage from a lot of sites is pretty bad because of the fog obscuring it.
It's in the middle of the night too =/

------
dfeojm-zlib
Observation: Although the Starhopper is a purposefully-unspaceworthy tech
demonstrator, it still does resemble a comic book alien rocket from the 1950s.

